

SEC Proposes New Rules for General Solicitation of Private Securities - markstansbury
http://www.stansburylegal.com/2012/08/sec-proposes-new-rule-for-general-solicitation-of-private-securities/

======
ScottBurson
So contrary to the scenario lots of people were worrying about (or salivating
over), equity crowdfunding will still be restricted to accredited investors. I
think this is a good thing. It won't completely prevent scams, I'm sure, but
will help limit the damage they could do.

~~~
pash
This proposed rule does not relate to the crowdfunding provision of the JOBS
Act.

The SEC has still not made public any information about how they plan to amend
their rules to implement the crowdfunding provision. But the act stipulates
that in some circumstances investment will be open to the general public, not
just accredited investors, so stay tuned.

